# Keine Serververbindung (Ts3,Steam,Minecraft)



## MrMagicle (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo 
Ich kenne mich fast nicht aus aber mein Problem ist das ich keine Verbindung zu Servern herstellen kann. (Steam, TS3, Minecraft)
Bitte um Hilfe.

M.f.G. MrMagicle


----------



## Haxti (25. Juli 2013)

Dann hast du sehr warscheinlich eine Firewall, die die Verbindungen blockt. Unter Systemsteuerung mal nach der Windows Firewall gucken bzw bei Internet Security Software mal nach schauen, was Sache ist. Detailierter kann ich bei der dürftigen Informationslage kaum werden.


----------



## K3n$! (25. Juli 2013)

MrMagicle schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich kenne mich fast nicht aus aber mein Problem ist das ich keine Verbindung zu Servern herstellen kann. (Steam, TS3, Minecraft)
> Bitte um Hilfe.
> 
> M.f.G. MrMagicle



Dann gib uns mal ein paar mehr Informationen (PC Details > Software-Konfig, Netzwerk-Infrastruktur, genaue Problembeschreibung), 
sonst wirds schwer mit helfen 



Haxti schrieb:


> Dann hast du sehr warscheinlich eine Firewall, die die Verbindungen blockt. Unter Systemsteuerung mal nach der Windows Firewall gucken bzw bei Internet Security Software mal nach schauen, was Sache ist. Detailierter kann ich bei der dürftigen Informationslage kaum werden.



Halte ich mal für unwahrscheinlich, denn das würde bedeuten, dass er alles manuell blockiert haben müsste. 
Automatisch wird doch entweder nachgefragt (standard-Auswahl ist dort zulassen) oder gar nicht erst irgendwas blockiert.


----------



## Oldschool-Gamer (25. Juli 2013)

Wenn Programme wie z.b Anti-Vir oder Kaspersky auf dem Rechner sind, bitte mal Screen von den Einstellungen hochladen.
Falls es nicht an der Windows-Firewall liegt.


----------



## mds51 (25. Juli 2013)

ggf. können auch die Ports im Router blockiert sein, am Besten dort mit der Suche anfangen und dann, falls es nicht daran liegt die Ursache an den Programmen auf dem PC suchen.


----------



## shorty1990 (25. Juli 2013)

mds51 schrieb:


> ggf. können auch die Ports im Router blockiert sein, am Besten dort mit der Suche anfangen und dann, falls es nicht daran liegt die Ursache an den Programmen auf dem PC suchen.



Ich habe noch nie einen Router gesehen(Standart Firmware^^) welcher ne integrierte Proxyfirewall hat. Also wenn er keine Selfmade/Professional Lösung von Sophos,Cicso etc. hat, könnte man das eigentlich auschließen.


----------



## MrMagicle (26. Juli 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.
Das Problem liegt nicht am Pc.
Das Problem taucht bei Pc, Notebooks im ganzen W-lan, auf.

Und mit Mobile Internet geht es.


----------



## guss (26. Juli 2013)

Ich bin krank. Mir geht es nicht gut. Mein Kollege ist auch krank. Aber es liegt nicht am Wetter. Was fehlt uns?

Wie, kannst du nicht beantworten? Denk mal drüber nach, warum? 

Was Dein Problem betrifft, habe ich meine Glaskugel befragt, aber selbst die braucht mehr Infos  Wie sieht denn das Netzwerk aus (welche Geräte sind per W-LAN, welche per Kabel angeschlossen und geht es mit beiden nicht?), welcher Internet Provider, welcher Router wird verwendet, welche Betriebssysteme sind auf den Geräten, geht es bei allen nicht? Seit wann geht es nicht, wurde zuvor ein neues Gerät ins Netzwerk eingefügt oder sonst etwas verändert? Sehen sich die Geräte noch untereinander im Netzwerk? Funktioniert der Zugriff aufs Internet sonst einwandfrei oder sind Dir noch andere Probleme aufgefallen?


----------



## shorty1990 (26. Juli 2013)

Okay das ist seltsam.

Bitte nenne uns:
Die Marke deines Routers
Auszug aus dem Teamspeak log (strg+L drücken) zum Zeitpunkt der nicht erfolgreichen Verbindung.
Ein traceroute/MTR zum Ziel (Anleitung hier: How To )
Deine Netzwerkadapter Konfiguration (Win+R drücken; dort cmd eingeben und mit Enter bestätigen. jetzt in die Konsole ipconfig /all eingeben.
Welche Antiviren Software nutzt du?


----------



## MrMagicle (26. Juli 2013)

Alle Notebooks sind mit W-LAN Verbunden.
Der Pc mit Kabel.
Alle laufen mit WIN 7 HP
Verbindung ins Internet steht.
Die Geräte sehen sich im Netzwerk.
Internetprovider ist A1 (Wohne in Österreich)
Router: Wireless N Router TL-WR841N
TS3 log: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56093849/TS3.doc
ipconfig (mein Notebook): https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56093849/ipconfig.doc
Ich nütze auf meinem Notebook Norton auf dem PC antivir.


----------



## shorty1990 (26. Juli 2013)

Okay das ist schonmal gut,
leider ist deine ts3.docx beschädigt, bitte reuppen.
Und der von mir gewünschte MTR fehlt noch^^.

Achja geh bitte nochmal auf wieistmeineip.de und schau mal ob du eine ipv4 oder ipv6 hast.


----------



## MrMagicle (26. Juli 2013)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56093849/TS3.doc

Und das MTR überblicke ich noch nicht


----------



## shorty1990 (26. Juli 2013)

gib uns bitte noch genauere informationen wie sich das Problem im Steam,Minecraft äussert.
Seid wann besteht das Problem, ist in dieser Zeitspanne irgendwas am Netzwerk passiert?
Statt MTR kannst auch einfach wie vorher beschrieben die Console Öffnen und dort dieses mal tracert "ipdes servers(ts, minecraft)" eingeben und natürlich ohne "


----------



## MrMagicle (26. Juli 2013)

shorty1990 schrieb:


> Statt MTR kannst auch einfach wie vorher beschrieben die Console Öffnen und dort dieses mal tracert "ipdes servers(ts, minecraft)" eingeben und natürlich ohne "


 
geht nicht

das problem besteht schon seit einem halben jahr oder so, da ist es aber manchmal noch gegangen

In Steam kann ich nur noch in dem Offlinemodus spielen.


----------



## shorty1990 (26. Juli 2013)

Was heißt "geht nicht"? Das ist keine kontreke beschreibung. Was geht nicht? Warum geht es nicht? Siehst du eine Fehler benarichtigung?


----------



## MrMagicle (27. Juli 2013)

Bin jetzt 2 Wochen im Urlaub.


----------



## MrMagicle (11. August 2013)

Bin jetzt wieder da.

Die Fehlermeldungen

Ts3: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56093849/Fehler/TS3.PNG
Steam: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56093849/Fehler/Steam 1.PNG
Minecraft: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56093849/Fehler/Minecraft.PNG


----------



## flasha (11. August 2013)

Es kann ja eigentlich nur am Router liegen. Da ist wohl irgend ein Konflikt mit der Portfreigabe.


----------



## MrMagicle (12. August 2013)

Wie kann ich das Problem lösen?


----------



## chiller (12. August 2013)

Neueste Firmware installiert?


----------



## MrMagicle (12. August 2013)

Wie kann ich das schauen?


----------



## chiller (12. August 2013)

Also das ist der Router?

TL-WR841N - Willkommen bei TP-LINK

Der hat gar kein Modem, oder bin ich Blind? Welches Modem hast du?

Unter

TL-WR841N - Willkommen bei TP-LINK

findest du den Download der neuen Firmware und eine Bedienungsanleitung.


----------



## MrMagicle (12. August 2013)

Nein das ist nicht mein Router ich schaue nachher nochmal nach


----------



## keinnick (12. August 2013)

flasha schrieb:


> Es kann ja eigentlich nur am Router liegen. Da ist wohl irgend ein Konflikt mit der Portfreigabe.



Jein, es kann auch an den DNS liegen (welche der Router in der Standard-Config an den Client übermittelt). Wenn im Router DNS hinterlegt sind, die nur Mist oder gar nichts ausgeben dann wird eine Domain auch nicht auf eine IP aufgelöst.

@TE: 

Trag Dir auf einem Rechner mal testweise 8.8.8.8 und 8.8.4.4 (die Google-DNS) als DNS-Server in der Windows TCP/IP-Config ein und teste noch einmal: Ändern der TCP/IP-Einstellungen


----------



## MrMagicle (29. August 2013)

Ich habe etwas am Router rumprobiert und jetzt geht es wieder.
Mal schauen wie lang 

Danke für die super Tipps.
Auf euch kann man sich verlassen.


----------



## K3n$! (29. August 2013)

Was genau hast du denn geändert? Für andere User, die das gleiche Problem haben, wäre die Lösung sicherlich interessant


----------



## MrMagicle (29. August 2013)

Ein par ports freigegeben neue firmware


----------



## MrMagicle (29. August 2013)

Aber ich weiß nicht an was es lag.
Zuerst ging es nicht aber 1 tag spätee dann aufeinmal


----------

